# Jacksonville to Tallahassee?



## danasgoodstuff (Dec 3, 2021)

What would be the best way to get from Jacksonville to Tallahassee if I get off one of the Silvers in the former? Might also be starting from Orlando. Bus? Or just rent a car?


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2021)

I am interested also. I live in Orlando and have relatives in Tallahassee. I do not drive long distances and do not fly. My relatives told me about a bus company Red Coach that is fairly comfortable. RedCoach: Luxury You Can Afford

I am not sure I am ready to get on a bus just yet, but am comfortable on a train. I do not think the bus travels from Jacksonville.


----------



## jis (Dec 3, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> What would be the best way to get from Jacksonville to Tallahassee if I get off one of the Silvers in the former? Might also be starting from Orlando. Bus? Or just rent a car?


You can get a Megabus from Orlando to Tallahassee AFAIR. There is also a bit more expensive Red Coach. I am not aware of any bus service from JAX to Tallahassee.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks, does anyone know if there are car rental places near the Orlando and Jacksonville Amtrak depots.


----------



## pennyk (Dec 3, 2021)

danasgoodstuff said:


> Thanks, does anyone know if there are car rental places near the Orlando and Jacksonville Amtrak depots.


There is nothing very close to the Orlando station, but if you do not mind walking a couple of miles, there is an Enterprise on Colonial Drive. I believe they will pick you up at the Amtrak Station (weekdays only, I think).


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes, most off-airport locations will pick up within a few miles, but they are usually open only business hours M-F. There is a Hertz office in downtown Orlando that says they will pick up at locations within a 15-minute drive. Google says they're 8 minutes from the station.


----------



## jiml (Dec 4, 2021)

joelkfla said:


> Yes, most off-airport locations will pick up within a few miles, but they are usually open only business hours M-F. There is a Hertz office in downtown Orlando that says they will pick up at locations within a 15-minute drive. Google says they're 8 minutes from the station.


I can attest to that Hertz location definitely serving the Amtrak station several years ago. You're also correct about the hours being an issue, since the drop-off at the station would have to be before their early closing - around 5 pm IIRC. This would leave a long wait for the northbound train (Star?) which was scheduled to arrive around 8 pm and was usually much later. With the upheaval in the car rental industry lately I'd certainly want to check its status.


----------



## joelkfla (Dec 4, 2021)

jiml said:


> I can attest to that Hertz location definitely serving the Amtrak station several years ago. You're also correct about the hours being an issue, since the drop-off at the station would have to be before their early closing - around 5 pm IIRC. This would leave a long wait for the northbound train (Star?) which was scheduled to arrive around 8 pm and was usually much later. With the upheaval in the car rental industry lately I'd certainly want to check its status.


Departure is scheduled for 7:32.

In that situation, one could drop off the car and spend an hour hanging out in Orlando. There's not a whole lot to do, but there are some bars and restaurants in the area. Or if it's light out, walk over to Lake Eola.

Then take a 3-minite ride on the 6:21 southbound Sunrail commuter train. But that still gets you to station over an hour early, so another option is to stay downtown a little longer & take Uber/Lyft.

Or even walk it; it's just over a mile according to Google. Not the prettiest walk, but there are sidewalks all the way.


----------

